# When Nissan pulled the mpg out of their ass



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

They MUST not have been driving my car. I just drove almost all highway miles, and got about 33mpg.

Now.. maybe in PERFECT conditions, perfect temperature, and DOWNHILL the whole way, you MIGHT get the advertised 39mpg. My car is tuned up perfectly, good o2 sensor, and cruise on the whole time. This is ghey.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

They probably got it driving DOWNHILL, with the wind, on a crisp 70 degree day with a 98lb weakling in the car using octane booster and nothing else in the car.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I mean really.. I am going for mpg here... That's why I sold my v6 grand am and bought this ... 

I thought car manufacturers had to like.. give accurate figures...

I have a 5 speed, FULL tune-up with ngk plugs, nissan wires and everything... and drove all highway and get 33mpg.. 

Granted it was through somewhat mountanious ga/tn area... but still.. im going up just as much as im going down..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

10-1 says its your CAI and wheel/tire package if they were on during the trip.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Altitude it a factor as well.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

My cai is supposed to increase mpg if driven the same according to myoung.. and my wheels and tires, while wider, are a lot lighter than stock..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok so we will rule out the CAI. Are you sure about your wheels/tires? Have you weighed a mounted and balanced one vs. stock. Seems I remember hearing somewehere that Nitto's are on the heavy side. Altitude would still be a factor. Mike is closer to sea level then you would be in your area. Just try trying to help you figure this out.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

well, my wheels are 12.5 lbs, and according to discount tire the nitto's are 18 lbs, which is almost the same as the others, except falken who are 18.5, and ... blah, it was another popular tire that was 17 or 17.5 but had a horrible treadwear rating


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Raise your tire pressures...even if they're already at the recommended pressure. It'll make a significant difference. On my last tank I got about 27mpg, and my car is as tuned as can be(not modded, just tuned to spec). This 27mpg was with 50% city/50% highway driving with loads of hills. While it might not seem like a lot, it's the best I've gotten without running the tank to practically empty. Reducing rolling resistance really helps. I have 195/95/VR15 tires raised to 43psi front, 39psi rear. While the tires might wear a little quicker in the long run(especially in the middle), lots of mountain road driving evens the tread back out


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I can drive 100 miles before the gas level dips below the F (for full)


----------



## tomcat (Sep 25, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *They probably got it driving DOWNHILL, with the wind, on a crisp 70 degree day with a 98lb weakling in the car using octane booster and nothing else in the car.  *


you cant drive a car on octane booster. I ran out of gas one time and tried it. doesnt work


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

could it be how you were driving? doesnt lettting throttle wide open and driving at high speeds decrease MPG?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

okay
1)
195/95/VR15 barnoun that is crazy profile  j/k... I have 205/50/15 and have the fronts at around 42ish, and rears at 39-40ish (that was when hot)

2)
The dude meant octane booster, and nothing else as in no speakers, no luggage, no nothing.


I really think nissan is just lying. I swear to god I do. I get 27 with 50/50 city/highway... but according to nissan you should get 29 all city...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
On the highway in FL flat with no traffic doing about 65 I can probably get 40MPG (I can go to orlando and back and its barely 2 tanks). I just set the trip meter and fill up 10 gallons worth, when I get to empty, see how many miles, and divide by 10.
In the city I get under 20 if I'm lucky. 24 is mixed.

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd say it has to do with your non stock tire and wheel combo which adds rolling resistance coupled with your speed and throtttle variance while driving in mountanous terrain.I had a 98 Sentra that actually got better than the rated mpg(it got 32 city).


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Personally, I think it's the terrain, and the speed I'm going. My girlfriend (I was suprised) make a good point... I drive 85-90 almost the whole way. That makes my rpm's a LOT higher than 65.. thus lower mpg.

"Well,
On the highway in FL flat with no traffic doing about 65 I can probably get 40MPG (I can go to orlando and back and its barely 2 tanks). I just set the trip meter and fill up 10 gallons worth, when I get to empty, see how many miles, and divide by 10.
In the city I get under 20 if I'm lucky. 24 is mixed.

"
That doesn't make sense to me, unless you drive until your gas tank is at the exact same place when you filled up.


Personally, I go until the gas light just barely stays on when my car is level. I fill up at that place every time, so I reset my trip meter when I fill up, and then when I fill up again I divide the number of miles I've gone by the amount of gas ive used.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *
> That doesn't make sense to me, unless you drive until your gas tank is at the exact same place when you filled up. *


Thats right,
When I'm on 'E' and the light is coming on, its a hair over 10 gallons. So for me to fill back what I lost is 10 gallons. Next time I'm on 'E' at the light, sure enough its betweek 9.8 and 10.3 gallons. So Since mpg is not an exact science, its safe to assume that my "divide the trip meter by 10" rule is fairly accurate. More so than the window sticker whitch is done under a controlled scenario(s).

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

wierd, i fill up with 12.1 gallons... ???!?!?.. i get almost 330MPT... well.. actually. when i use the freeway, i got 390 on my odometer.. from full.. i reset every fillup.. all i am equiped with is a cai/exhaust/headers..


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

My wife got over 35mpg all the time with her 1.6. Often getting 40mpg. I could get 35 if I was careful (which seldom happened) but I seldom got less then 32mpg in mixed driving. This was on two different 1.6 cars. Of course AC use would drop me about 4 mpg or so.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I meant 195/50/15, my bad


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

i get around 23ish mpg, all city, WOT + redline until speed limit then shift to 5th, and I like to downshift to engine brake when i need to stop/slowdown


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Nissan does not provide the MPG ratings, the EPA does (same agency that does the MPG of every car in America).

I always have to drive like a grandma to meet EPA city ratings. And their highway ratings are ridiculous, I remember a mag saying their highway test didn't top 55mph?? Pretty stupid when everyone does at least 70 on their "highway" driving.

My driving is 90% city and I get 30mpg in my 96 XE, again, driving like a grandma. I drove out to Ohio last month and got 36mpg averaging 80 or so.

How you get below 20mpg in the city with a GA16DE is beyond me. Either you are redlining every gear or something is wrong with your car.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I have an auto, and I live in Montreal, which like san fransico is on the side of a hill/mountain. All city driving is bumper to bumper uphill.

Seth


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

My 380 rwhp Trans Am pulled 28.2 mpg on one leg of a trip recently. The worst leg was 25.4 running the ac down a 2 lane highway through Oklahoma (69/75 S) with stoplights. 

Of course it has pulled 5.78 mpg road racing 

Details here

So 33 is pretty good


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

On gas milage ......... 
My best shot one time was 670+ KM just before going to the gas station. I know this is pretty damn good, but this has never happened to me again!
Just a thought ~ BTW, it's a 95 1.6L


----------

